# Lampara o bulbo Wharfedale Pro EVP-S215



## friends (Jul 7, 2011)

Buen día, adquiri unos parlantes Wharfedale Pro EVP-S215, identica a la imagen que adjunto, el problema es que el valor de la lampara de proteccion esta abierto y no se cual es su valor, ya que se borro dicho valore y no se lee nada de nada, preguntando me aconsejaron una de 12 voltios/18 vatios, otros de 24 voltios/20 vatios, bueno yo compre la de 12v/18w pero se volvieron abrir al cabo de dos eventos, indague en la misma pagina del producto y no indican su valor, solo mencionan proteccion por "bulb".
Cuando la lamparita esta abierta se escucha solo las frecuencias bajas, mas un minimo de agudos (apenas o mejor dicho minimo de agudos alrededor de 1/2 vatio), por lo que deduzco es de proteccion de agudos. La caja de parlantes lo suministro una potencia de amplificador original Peavey M2600 que me da unos 90w, por lo que descarto exceso de potencia. Ahora estoy en conseguir una de 12V/30 o mas vatios, pues solo se me ocurre que haya sido por baja potencia de lampara. Si alguien tuviera datos de la lampara de Wharfedale Pro EVP-S215 favor contestar o sugerir.
Gracias por la atencion. Saludos Friends.


----------



## picatel (Jul 8, 2011)

¿que tipo de lampara lleva?, la tipica con casquillos laterales o la que es de cristal el cuerpo entero y sale una patilla para soldar directamente, si es esta depende del color del punto que lleva en el cristal lo mas habitual es un punto rojo, azul o verde. Estas son dificiles de conseguir pero sabiendo cual es posible que te pueda ayudar.
Espero te sirva.

un saludo.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 8, 2011)

Ya es obvio si con una de 12v no aguanto, que le queda?.


----------



## friends (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola, lleva similar al adjunto, ya que le soldaron dos terminales a los lados para poder sujetarlos a la placa impresa. Que recomiendan conectarle una de 24 voltios/20w  o una de 12voltios/20w, pues temor es que malogre  al tweter. Ahora estoy en tratando de conseguir una camara para sacarle una foto. Saludos Friends.

Me olvidaba, solo consegui la lampara del modelo de dos polos, mi pregunta es que si afecta en algo si conecto las dos lamparitas que tiene en paralelo, digo para aumentar su potencia como es de 21 mas 5w, pues me daria 26w.  
Y la otra es que me ofrecieron una de 12v/50w, de forma similar a la de dos polos, y aqui mas bien mi duda es que afectaria en algo si conecto este ultimo ya que un exceso de potencia de lampara podria afectar a los tweter por dejar pasar mas corriente y por ende a mas potencia a los tweeter mas posibilidad de quemarlos. o esta bien esa potencia.


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2011)

friends dijo:


> Buen día, adquiri unos parlantes Wharfedale Pro EVP-S215, identica a la imagen que adjunto, el problema es que el valor de la lampara de proteccion esta abierto y no se cual es su valor, ya que se borro dicho valore y no se lee nada de nada, preguntando me aconsejaron una de 12 voltios/18 vatios, otros de 24 voltios/20 vatios, bueno yo compre la de 12v/18w pero se volvieron abrir al cabo de dos eventos, indague en la misma pagina del producto y no indican su valor, solo mencionan proteccion por "bulb".
> Cuando la lamparita esta abierta se escucha solo las frecuencias bajas, mas un minimo de agudos (apenas o mejor dicho minimo de agudos alrededor de 1/2 vatio), por lo que deduzco es de proteccion de agudos. La caja de parlantes lo suministro una potencia de amplificador original Peavey M2600 que me da unos 90w, por lo que descarto exceso de potencia. Ahora estoy en conseguir una de 12V/30 o mas vatios, pues solo se me ocurre que haya sido por baja potencia de lampara. Si alguien tuviera datos de la lampara de Wharfedale Pro EVP-S215 favor contestar o sugerir.
> Gracias por la atencion. Saludos Friends.



No solo el exceso de potencia puede romper la protección, estar recortando continuamente es otra causa probable.


----------



## friends (Jul 9, 2011)

Amigo Dano, al decir "estar recortando continuamente" te refieres cuando la lampara "brilla o se prende constantemente" bueno eso pasa sobretodo cuando hay bajos o mas potencia (mal ecualizacion me imagino yo), y creo es porque esta haciendo su funcion de proteccion, es por eso queria saber el voltage/potencia de lampara para dejarlo cumplir su funcion pues creo en diseño de cajas y crosoover toman en cuenta hasta esos datos, ahi es mi duda. ahora estoy en probar probar y espero no quemar el tweeter. Saludos Friends.


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2011)

friends dijo:


> Amigo Dano, al decir "estar recortando continuamente" te refieres cuando la lampara "brilla o se prende constantemente" bueno eso pasa sobretodo cuando hay bajos o mas potencia (mal ecualizacion me imagino yo), y creo es porque esta haciendo su funcion de proteccion, es por eso queria saber el voltage/potencia de lampara para dejarlo cumplir su funcion pues creo en diseño de cajas y crosoover toman en cuenta hasta esos datos, ahi es mi duda. ahora estoy en probar probar y espero no quemar el tweeter. Saludos Friends.




Primero que nada, la lampara está en serie con driver de agudos, esto siempre fue así, si es distinto todo lo que diga aca abajo no vale.

Esa lampara es una protección que solo debe activarse o actuar en el caso de que la corriente supere cierto umbral, en este punto la lámpara pierde su respuesta lineal y dispara su impedancia a un valor bastante alto.

Como dije antes "cuando supere cierto valor de corriente", hago incapié porque la lámpara no fue diseñada para estar continuamente prendida en un ambiente donde la vibración es extrema.

Para que funcione como protector de agudos es necesario que por la serie lampara/driver solo pase un ancho de banda de frecuencia menor al que puede reproducir el transductor.
Esto solo se logra con un filtro, la presición del filtro no solo hará que suene bien el bafle sino que protegerá al driver de frecuencias que no puede reproducir, además de que permitirá el correcto funcionamiento del compresor (lampara).


En la práctica esta lámpara *solo* debe encender cuando hay acoples o sonidos agudos extremos.


----------



## friends (Jul 9, 2011)

Gracias Dano por la instructiva, ahora estoy buscando textos en español referentes al diseño de crosoover  y filtros y mas relacionados, para entenderlo y ver alguna luz que me diga de cuanto puede ser esa bendita lampara. Saludos Friends.


----------



## picatel (Jul 11, 2011)

es esta tu lampara de proteccion?


----------



## friends (Ene 14, 2012)

Amigo Picatel, sucede que el que traia era solo de un filamento osea similar como de una de salon de auto de los mas comunes, el tuyo tiene dos filamentos y punto azul al parecer pero la figura externa es identicasi como la imagen que adjunte mas antes, hoy la vi y pude deducir que esta en paralelo a una resistencia de 10 ohmios de 10 vatios (sera por eso que sonaba despacito cuando se abria dicha lampara) mañana por la tarde me prestan una camara fotografica y lo primero sera tomarle una foto pues una imagen dice mas que mil palabras,(no se quien lo dijo pero es verdad). Gracias por la respuesta.




picatel dijo:


> es esta tu lampara de proteccion?


Bueno al final despues de tanto buscar la lampara un amigo me dejo ver la lampara del parlante y pude ver que es similar a la del grafico que adjunto el amigo Picatel y tine el punro de color "rojo" ahora la pregunta es saber de cuanto es el voltage y potencia de la lampara. Gracias por la respuesta a quien sepa al respecto. Saludos Friends.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola, acá usan lámparas halógenas de 12v 20 w. Si se quema seguida, ponen de 12v 50 w.
Las lámparas halógenas tienen mucha resistencia a las vibraciones y aumentos de corriente.
Tambien son llamadas bi pin, porque tienen las dos patitas del mismo lado.
Suerte.


----------



## andrew01 (Ene 14, 2012)

Simple hf compression protection


----------



## friends (Ene 15, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hola, acá usan lámparas halógenas de 12v 20 w. Si se quema seguida, ponen de 12v 50 w.
> Las lámparas halógenas tienen mucha resistencia a las vibraciones y aumentos de corriente.
> Tambien son llamadas bi pin, porque tienen las dos patitas del mismo lado.
> Suerte.


 
Muy agradecido, lo cambiare por una de 12v/50 watt. Y contar como se comporta con tu sugerencia.
Al amigo Andrew01, seria amable de adjuntar imagen de nuevo pues lo descargo y no se puede interpretar valores. 

Da temor aumentar volumen a los parlantes. La duda me esta matando, alguien tendra una tabla o cuadro de comparacion de valores de reemplazos de esas lamparas, o informacion al respecto llevo googleando y no encuentro informacion al respecto. Saludos Friends.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola de nuevo. No hay tablas o esquemas del uso de esas lámparas porque cada fabricante las hace a su gusto con sus propias especificaciones. Ten en cuenta que las lámparas se hacen para iluminar, no para fusibles. Si despues nosotros las usamos para cualquier otra cosa, es a nuestro riesgo. Y algunos fabricantes de equipos de música se dieron cuenta de que algunas lámparas servirían para protección.
Pero no le ponen características porque ellos tambien usan las que encuentran a su medida.
Por eso tenemos que ir probando. Pero en teoría, sin la lámpara tendrían que andar bien. Antes a nadie se le hubiera ocurrido poner esas lámparas. Pero como ahora se exigen demasiado los equipos necesitan alguna protección. La lámpara de 12v 50w te dará protección y fijate si cuando pasan pasajes muy fuertes se enciende. Tendría que encenderse apenas o nada. A ojo te darás cuenta. Probá y despues comunicalo aqui en el foro para los demás. No tengas miedo. Suerte y saludos.


----------



## friends (Mar 2, 2012)

Gracias aquilestor, siempre pense que todo dispositivo que venia en cualquier aparato tendria repuesto, y conseguirlas a pedido o la tienda electronica preguntar por el punto rojo que tenia la lampara original, o pregunta, prueba y comprueba como lo estoy haciendo yo, pues mi intencion es no quemar el tweter. Como se quemo la de 12v-21w, le puse la de 24v-21w pero no me fije en el brillo este ultimo fin de semana, lo cambiare ahora por la de 12v-50w. Saludos Friends.


----------



## vedmitraa (May 12, 2012)

Hi Anrewlebon, That is a nice hf protection circuit you quoted from Apex


----------



## friends (May 17, 2012)

andrew01 dijo:


> Simple hf compression protection


Hola Andrew podrias volver a subir tus archivos no se distinguen componentes. Tambien comentarles que tengo un parlante con la de 12v/50w  y la otra  con la de 24v /21w y hasta ahora ninguno se fundio. Saludos Friends.


----------

